# I need help with my hubby



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have decided I would like a friend for Dexter. Please help me persuade my 'indifferent to dogs' hubby how beneficial it would be. I'm depending on my forum friends to help me out here!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What argument did you use for getting Dexter? Can you use the same one again for getting another.

You could say that two keep each other company and you can therefore go out for longer, knowing that they will be happy with each other.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Julie, we negotiated a season ticket for the football for Dexter! (I won't say the team)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tess .. Just tell him you want want want .. that may not work.

They will play together which is lovely to watch ... they need less of your attention as they enjoy playing together .. .. lovely to walk them and great to see them running in the wood together ... and an extra cockapoo to greet hubby after a hard day at work  .. worth a try  

Have you found a puppy .. or you just at the begging, I mean persuading hubby stage?


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

lol well just because you want one! and he loves you so you should have one!!  as Julie said they keep each other company and all that stuff! good luck hope you get one soon, im on the look out myself too!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oooo good idea 
I had to first persuade my mum, which didn't take long  & then we had to persuade my dad together! Needless to say it worked a charm  Especially when the love of his life was onside!
Same said as above tbh, two is more company for each other & another dog to play with  They won't need as much attention once they get used to each other & play nicely  It's more company for you & it will make you even happier  Which he should want because he loves you! Good luck  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes good one Laura .. he must get you another because he LOVES you .. perfect


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks JoJo  
It generally works 
Do the cute face & eye lash flutter & be like 'baby, you know becaus eyou love me so much?' Pause...
'I would really like another cockapoo' & then start explaining your reasons if he looks apprehensive  He will give in!


----------



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

I have the exact same problem and here's what I've come up with so far:

This is the reason that convinced my husband first time round. "I want one a lot more than you don't want one" This works the other way round too, so make sure he knows this. If your husband really wants that new car or TV, back down, as he wants it a lot more than you don't want him to have it.

Beg a lot until they get a little annoyed with it and feel like giving in to shut you up. don't take it too far though, slowly chip away.
Ask him what his reasons are for not wanting one.
Tell him your reasons for wanting one: 
They will play together, therefore take up less of your time to free you up to make his dinner, wash his pants, work - make money
You can leave them alone for longer when you have two, as they have each other as company
The second one will be easier to train, as they will learn from the first one
Imagine how you would feel being the only human in a household, everyone needs a companion, someone to talk too.
Walks can be shorter if you don't have the time, as they will wear each other out
They will look so cute playing together
The first one is lonely
If your current dog has any vices. Mia is scared of people she hasn't met before. The second one is likely to be different, so can teach the first that there's nothing to be scared of.
Look how much you love the first one. Imagine never knowing that love. Why would you want to miss out on the love of the second.

What he might say
"Insurance will be double" No it won't, you get a discount on a joint policies
"Food costs will double" bulk buying will reduce the cost
"We can't afford it" I'll make more money with all of my new found free time, now I don't have to entertain Mia at much.

I hope that this helps.

Vicky


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Great post Vicky 
Hope all this information helps!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Surely its time for a new season ticket, Dexter is nearly a year old.

There is one moment of the day when you can ask and get what you want and it never fails :hug::kiss:. But its exceedinly rude and I just daren't write it on a public forum ::tapedshut:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Just get one, if your hubby is anything like mine, by the time he notices you can do the old "oh, I've had it ages" routine :laugh:


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Wow great advice there friends! Thanks a million!
Tonight is the night I have to persuade him as on a whim I phoned Dexter's breeder yesterday and she has a litter of puppies ready after Christmas who will be his cousins! They are blue roan and chocolate roan and I am going to look at a choc roan girl TOMORROW! OMG I am nearly jumping up and down on my chair! My daughter is in on it of course but hubby hasn't a clue. I am going to have to pull all the stops out tonight (yes Julie I get your drift!). I will need to put a deposit on her if I like her (as if I won't!) as Dexter's litter were all gone in a flash!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

So how did you get on Tess?? I adore having two Cockapoos. Basil has been much easier as a pup than Rufus was. Other dogs in the household get the bitey bit ....... training is easier .......walks are more fun ........and it fills my heart with joy to see them both snuggle up together. :love-eyes:

That litter sounds perfect! Come on ....... how did it go?

Karen xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

You ladies are sooo sneaky!!! Good luck Tess - hope you get your own way
I actually want another one too but might wait until Spring as I don't fancy
early mornings in the garden during winter!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yayyy! A litter ready already  Get persuading hubby then 
It's fate  
& Col I know what you mean, but I don't actually go outside much with Poppy for toilet training, plus you don't miss 2 weeks of lovely weather waiting for the new pup to be ready to go out  You only miss rain  Haha


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tess I am impressed .. I hope the puppy is all you have dreamed of and more .. plus that you can sneek her in under the Christmas tree without hubby noticing .. oh look what I found  ha ha ha


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Tess, what happened - we're all on the edge of our seats here! 

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I hope she goes for it  ... oh I am excited too ....


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What do you mean what happened?! Tonight hasn't happened yet- I last posted at 6.38 a.m this morning! Be sure I will let you know what happens tomorrow morning- appointment is booked for 10 a.m! Hubby better say yes as if I have to cancel he will have to put up with 2 very unhappy females!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Laughing here .. 2 uphappy females .. any man will cave into that pressure  well mine would 

Enjoy your visit xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Your poor husbands... they don't stand a chance!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Your poor husbands... they don't stand a chance!!


The men in the relationship never do Colin  Just remember that  You'll do well in life  Haha


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

My husband always says the "Happy wife is a happy life" line....I think it works


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> My husband always says the "Happy wife is a happy life" line....I think it works


I love it  I hope my boyfriend knows this line for the future  Haha


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

tessybear said:


> What do you mean what happened?! Tonight hasn't happened yet- I last posted at 6.38 a.m this morning! Be sure I will let you know what happens tomorrow morning- appointment is booked for 10 a.m! Hubby better say yes as if I have to cancel he will have to put up with 2 very unhappy females!


Haha. Oh! For some reason I thought you'd posted yesterday. I was like, 'hurry up, share the news!'

Hope it goes well

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Your poor husbands... they don't stand a chance!!


We do let them have a say in some things Colin ... like ummmm ... ummm .... ummm ..... 

I am sure he gets his say on some things ... yes got it .. he gets to help naming the cockapoos  oh he is such a lucky man xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Good luck Tessybear! Luckily I don't need to convince hubby that we need a second 'Poo, I just need to work on "when" we can get one....


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

This thread has had me in stitches!  
I hope you've dished up a good heavy meal tonight so that hubbie will be all sleepy and won't be able to put up a decent arguement.
Good luck!
Jx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Let us know how the 'chat' goes!  Good luck!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hillarious. I've got my hubby in stitches as I read him this thread, he reminded me that my suggested powers of persuasion was how I got my Millie in the first place :kiss::hug:

Funnily enough he didn't get the hint that a second puppy might work well for us too 
Tess, I'm so jealous, I've always said a Choccy Roan to match the Blue Roan would be fab.

Good Luck


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Men never take hints Julie, but when the time comes just use your amazing persuasion skills again! It worked first time it will work a second  That's how it works in my house 

& with my boyfriend, as much as he hates it & rolls his eyes at me, he always agrees with what I want in the end  So I may have lots of cockapoos whenn I have my own house


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Just read through this thread from the beginning and I'm chuckling away at all your replies!:laugh:
Of course hubby was putty in my hands last night! (aren't they all when we pull all the stops out?!) Although he is no fool- he managed to negotiate a yearly golf holiday and the promise that he will never have to walk, feed, groom or clear up after the new dog (no change there!). 
So it's off to see my new pup in a few hours and I'm so excited! My daughter and I have been going through girls' names all evening while hubby watched the cricket (his suggestion for the pup's name was the name of his football team but that was quickly vetoed) yes some would say we need to get a life but what is more exciting then the thought of a new puppy?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Yay! Great news Tess. Well done you! Now please take your camera along with you as we'll want to see your soon to be pup.

Karen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Well done Tess. Have a great time this morning choosing your new puppy.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well done Tess...I suppose it was never I doubt really...the powers of feminine charms and all that
Look forward to seeings some pics and hearing what name you've decided on very soon.exciting!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

You sure do have us sussed Colin! :laugh:


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Well done Tess on your upcoming arrival!
I can't believe your hubby managed to negotiate a YEARLY golf holiday?!?! For that I'd have wanted the entire litter. Hahaha. 
Have a great time with the puppies today. I hope you remember your camera!
Jx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Woohoo how exciting! xx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

:whoo: well done!!!!

My hubby doesn't 'do' animals...... 2 cats and 3 dogs later (not to mention the temporary stray dogs/cats, parrots, small furries and wildlife along the way), oh and the litter of pups..... shouldn't have married a vet nurse should he?!!!! 

He know by the look he gets when he gets home from work if there is a new addition in the house. Bless him, he has given up moaning now!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brill news Tess ... mind you I know you would get your way ... we have this way about us ... we know what promises to make  

Enjoy seeing your new puppy today .. lots of pics please ....

Katie - your hubby has no chance of a pet free life


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant, seriously impressed 

Have a wonderful day. Looking forward to hearing all about it and some lovely pics too.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I've only just found this thread ... smiled to myself all the way through. Great news Tess to hear you are getting a 2nd pup! I think your hubby has done rather well - ANNUAL golf holiday? - but you are both happy and will have what you want. 

Looking forward to seeing pics and hearing all about the new choccy roan girl.  You will love having 2 of them, it's great to see them having fun together and snuggling up with each other at the end of the day. :kiss:

Sue x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Great news Tess 
I knew it would work though 
I hope you enjoy your little pup today!
& lots of pictures & name ideas please 
x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well I saw her and she is beautiful! Deposit is down so she is virtually ours! She is only 2 weeks and about as small as a guinea pig. She is brown and white and the breeder thinks probably roan. Her mum was a chocolate roan and her dad a mini black and white parti poodle. We have short-list of names- Daisy, Ruby, Polly and Bonnie. Photo to follow as soon as I can persuade my daughter to help me! Dexter came in to meet her he sniffed her and looked like he might want to eat her!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

How great for you! That is so exciting  A deposit down already  6 weeks & counting then  Unless you can bring her home a little early, then even sooner 
I have to say my favourite name of of the four is Bonnie 
We narrowed it down to two names when we were getting Izzie & the names were Izzie & Bonnie, on a vote from 6 of us, Izzie won, but Bonnie is such a lovely name 
Hope it's not too difficult for you all the come to a decision on the name


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Tess, how lovely to know you're getting another puppy in 6 weeks 

And you have 6 weeks to chop and change your mind on names and end up going for your first choice. Well thats how it works in my world.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh what fab news  I am bursting to see pics ... 

This thread .. it makes me smile so much  

Yippy a friend for Dexter ... so pleased for you Tess xx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I've had a good chuckle following this tread for the last couple of days. You think you've got us men all worked out.... A season ticket for the first . Yearly golf trips for the second .................. A Porsche for the third, result
Enjoy your new puppy it's great having two.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh Tess, now you've done it....... my hubby read this thread and is asking for golf holiday backpay for our pack!!!!!


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Looking forward to the puppy pictures. What an exciting few weeks you've got coming!

Katie, my other half tried the same thing with me. I had to remind him that he was the one who originally had to persuade me to get a dog! 
'Well maybe I've changed my mind and need persuading now' he said after reading about the season ticket and golf holidays... yeah I was really going to fall for that wasn't I?! 
Jx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

strof51 said:


> I've had a good chuckle following this tread for the last couple of days. You think you've got us men all worked out.... A season ticket for the first . Yearly golf trips for the second .................. A Porsche for the third, result
> Enjoy your new puppy it's great having two.


Let's face it Col marriage is a bit of a game isn't it? I knew darned well he was going to get his golf holiday anyway! :decision:


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes. My Mother used to say if she wanted anything she would convince my father it was his idea.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Well I saw her and she is beautiful! Deposit is down so she is virtually ours! She is only 2 weeks and about as small as a guinea pig. She is brown and white and the breeder thinks probably roan. Her mum was a chocolate roan and her dad a mini black and white parti poodle. We have short-list of names- Daisy, Ruby, Polly and Bonnie. Photo to follow as soon as I can persuade my daughter to help me! Dexter came in to meet her he sniffed her and looked like he might want to eat her!


How exciting ... in 6 short weeks you will have a lovely puppy! I like Bonnie too but I except you will debate names a lot before making a decision.

Where is the breeder? ... hopefully close enough for a visit or two before you bring her home.


----------

